# The Ex



## AnnaBelle (Jun 15, 2006)

I dated this guy for 9 months when I was 15 years old. He was 18. We met at a gun club where we would target shoot for fun. Well, recentley I have been going back out there with my dad, just to spend time together, and try to get back into competitive shooting.

Sunday, when I went out there my ex practically followed me around and would NOT stop looking at me. Thing is, he was wearing a wedding band.

Last night, he did the same exact thing. Only he tried to say something to me.

I do NOT want him back under any circumstance what so ever, because he was verbally and physically abusive to me. He tried to rape me, and that's when I broke it off with him.

The question I'm asking is why is he following me around and watching my every move? Should I talk to him about this? How can I be tactful in doing this and not come off as a big witch?

TIA!!


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Jun 15, 2006)

First of all im sorry for the way he treated you, what a jerk! Its sounds like hes still obsessed with you and maybe what happened is on his mind and he wants to talk about it, or maybe hes following you hoping you will just eventually talk to him he might wanna know how your lifes getting on. There could be several reasons so i think you should just go up to him and ask if there anything he needs to get of his chest. But if he still follows u then being mean is the only way to get him to stop doing it. Sorry i cant give good advice but the only way to stop it is to talk to him. Just make sure someone is near.


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jun 15, 2006)

Becky,

Your advice was great! Thanks for replying. I'll make sure my daddy is around, he can't stand him. I really don't want to be mean to him, but if it's the only way to get rid of him I will be. I just hate being mean to someone, even though he treated me so bad.

I'm going back out there Saturday, so if he's there, I'll let you know how it goes.

Thanks again for the advice Sweetie!


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Jun 19, 2006)

Your welcome hun, i hope everything goes ok and he stops following you. I know what you mean about not wanting to be mean to someone even though he was mean im like that too but sometimes its the only way. Good luck.


----------



## KellyB (Jun 19, 2006)

I think it's best to ignore him and be sure someone is always with you there. Sometimes all they are looking for is a reaction. Don't give him one. Stay safe!


----------



## pinkbundles (Jun 19, 2006)

I think it's best to ignore him. But if he comes over and tries to talk to you, be polite and say hello. If you don't want to get too close and spend time chit-chatting, then excuse yourself politely. After that, I'd skip that place altogether!


----------



## Anyah_Green (Jun 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *kelly1965rn* I think it's best to ignore him and be sure someone is always with you there. Sometimes all they are looking for is a reaction. Don't give him one. Stay safe! I would also think about contacting the police




. That is scary territory sweets! Ask me how I know



...not fun times. Best of luck to you and we're here if you need to talk! We luv you!


----------



## bluebird26 (Jun 19, 2006)

What a psycho...becareful!


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jul 1, 2006)

Thanks for all the advice ladies. The only thing is about contacting the police is that he is a police officer, so he might be able to get away with it.


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Jul 12, 2006)

be careful hes sounds creepy never be alone there he might try sumthing onweather hes married or not.


----------

